# Goldfish Tank Size?



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I've never owned a goldfish and I'm thinking of getting one. I'm very low on space and I was just wondering what the minimum tank size for a small healthy goldfish is? As much as i'd love to have something close to a 50g, I think I need to stick to something under 10...and if thats to small I just won't get one at all. *c/p* Let me know what you think


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You could actually put a 20 gal in about the same area as a 10. A goldfish would be much happier with more swimming room.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea, thats what I want, but my mom is super fidgety about tank size, I'm lucky she's even letting me get a 10g xD


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

I've kept a few goldfish varieties in 10 gallon tanks. 1 at a time mind you. IMO since the smaller the tank, the more trouble to keep healthy, I personally wouldn't do it again. Goldfish are very dirty, & my moor quickly outgrew the tank, constant issues with ammonia despite it having been fully cycled & constant water changes.

I've heard it said that you should give a goldfish (dirty fish) 3 gallons of water per inch of adult fish... So keep in mind the adult size of the fish if you decide to go ahead with it. A 3" sarasa comet for example looks like he's done growing, but the reality is he can grow to 14" give or take. (I have 1 in a 55 gallon though he does have some company, mind you.)

My sister recently set up her first 10 gallon & put a common pleco (also a dirty fish) in it along with a blue gourami. Personally, I feel bad for that pleco since he's gonna get big, far too big for that tank. (I think they grow to 12"-18".)

My current 10 gallon tank houses 1 male betta & 2 female dwarf gourami. They get along beautifully, swim together, etc. Water quality hasn't been an issue either.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea, I think i'm gonna steer clear of a goldie for now


----------



## gbose (Dec 19, 2010)

BlueSaphire:

You are wise to avoid a godlfish. They get huge and need 20-30 gallons each, besides being messy. I think one betta OR a few guppies (don't do both) might be a good choice. Either are really colorful and fun!

If you go with guppies, either get males or females but not both -- or they'll breed and you'll soon have dozens, and no space to put them!

Good luck

Gautam


----------



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

Goldfish are very messy fish and theylive in at least a 10 gal (20 gal would be better) and at least weekly water changes. The bigger the tank, the easier it is to maintain.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea, I've decided not to get one


----------



## xCHOPPERxBLUEx (Dec 27, 2010)

A bowl is all you need what the ****.


----------



## gbose (Dec 19, 2010)

ChopperBlue,

I used to think that a bowl was all that was needed -- and lost quite a few fish that way. I researched it on the net, and realized the goldfish -- if allowed to live their full lifespan of 20-30 years-- grow to 12-18 inches long!! You can validate this -- just check out the nearest goldfish _pond _(not aquarium tank) and you'll see these huge fish...

Many people 'succeed' in keeping goldfish in bowls for a couple of years or three. But they become stunted and die and it's a bad death. Apparently, the fish's body stop growing, but it's internal organs keep growing... and become compressed and deformed until it can;t live any more. Sounds ugly, no?

GB:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

xCHOPPERxBLUEx said:


> A bowl is all you need what the ****.


 Yea, actually it's 10-20 gallon minimum per fish with filtration.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

It all depends what type of gold fish you get, and how small you get to start with, as in, you could keep one in a 20gl tank for years before it needs a bigger tank.

Im not sure what people are going on about that they take a lot of work, are hard to keep. I've had mine for a few years and I'll tell you what, its been alot easier than tropical fish.
I have not worried about the water at all apart from Aquasafe and I assure you my fish have not suffered at all, in fact quite the opposite as you can see in the photos, the first being one from a few months after I got them, the other two taken a few weeks ago. I am in the process of getting a bigger tank for them now, but they have been happy & healthy enough in my 20lt tank.

Photo 1 Photo 2 Photo 3


----------



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

The more water the better. Personally my thoughts are anything over 3 inches should be in at least a 20 gallon. Im in the process of planting a 20 gallon now for my 2 inch fantail. He is in a 10 gallon now and while he is doing fine I want to get him into the 20 where he will remain unless he grows bigger than the 6 inch average. Stunting and quality of life should be the concern when keeping fish and goldfish can live to be old but not in cramped quarters where poor water quality is an issue. 3 gallons per inch of fish is the calculation I use for goldfish.


----------



## Leachy702 (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, im considering getting a goldfish or two, for one i think a 20 G would do fine, but i would always try to aim as alrge as you can! =-)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok so lets put goldfish in a bowl! Hummmm I wonder if either one of these would fit.


----------



## KevinMcG (Aug 11, 2011)

gbose said:


> ChopperBlue,
> Many people 'succeed' in keeping goldfish in bowls for a couple of years or three. But they become stunted and die and it's a bad death. Apparently, the fish's body stop growing, but it's internal organs keep growing... and become compressed and deformed until it can;t live any more. Sounds ugly, no?
> 
> GB:fish-in-bowl:


That sounds awful. 

I got a comet goldfish about 2 years ago when it was approx 3.5 inches long, now it has almost doubled in size. In the past few months it has become very apparent that the 60 litres tank was getting too small for the comet goldfish (and Chinese algae eater as well) so I've just bought a new 160 litres tank and once it's ready the two fish will be moved to the new tank.


----------

